# Exceptional performance at a reasonable price



## b2rtch

I have a #4 Wood River that I like very much.
Thank you for the review. 
This plane is on my list of stuff to buy


----------



## pintodeluxe

Looks like a good one. 
Thanks


----------



## lanwater

I have been looking at shoulder planes and this one was on my list as well.
Your review is helpful.
Thanks


----------



## woodmaker

I have this same plane, love it!


----------

